# UKBFF British



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

got back from watching the british finals at 2am this morning...

had gone down to support 8 mates from 2 gyms i train at... we had a mixed night... all of our success was in the same class... intermediates under 80... with 3 lads getting 1st 2nd and 3rd.. John Robson, Tom Batty and Andy Wilson respectively!!

im over the moon for all of them as theyve all worked really hard this year and desrve their success... and a few cheat meals!! lol

the rest of lads didnt make top 5 so didnt get invited back for the night time show!! but all looked good and will hopefully be back again soon!

heres a few random thoughts....

the overall strength of the classes was not the best... with only 1 or 2 haing what i would call a fantastic line up...

juniors - great winner with a very good line up!

first timers - great line up with a great winner!

over 40s - good line up with a massive ken clarke taking home the gold!

over 50s - not too great... but top 2 would have done well against any competiton... cavan darby and brian balmer... who amazingly is partially sighted!!! :shock:

inters under 80 - see above  not an amazing class but you can only beat who is next to you on the day!

inters over 80 - a great class... winner was a guy who i saw qualify in leicester... who at that show weighed in at an immense 120kg :shock: ...and his name??? Alvin Small!!! i kid you not!! lol..

under 70 - poor class in my opinion... this was my class this year... i got 3rd in my qualifier so didnt make finals... wish i had done another qualifier now as i feel i would have been 3rd- 4th...  won by kev "little dorian" taylor!!

under 80 - great class... nana manu won it.. looked fantastic as ever... this guys physique is amazing!

under 90 - won by james flex lewis... who was a rightful winner... but in my eyes.. not the phenom which had been built up... but only weighed in at 83kg on the day... so plenty more progress to be made!! 

over 90 - as they brought the first group of competitors on stage... everyones eyes were immediately drawn to Troy Brown.. who looked fantastic.... he was bang on!!!.... then they brought the next group on... and OH MY GOD.... out came zak khan... and nearly everyone gasped... immense was not the word... he made many of the heavyweights look like 7 year olds!! the size was just out of this world.... he has been training with dorian yates this year.. and you could tell!! lol..... unfortunately he was off... you could tell he was in condition.. but had big problems tensing his whole body (at that size im not surprised)... so troy took the win.. deservedly so.... hopefully the next time zak competes he will nail it... if he does that... he will be unstoppable!! hats off to both troy and him as the improvements they have both made this year are out of this world!!

the overall and an IFBB pro-card derservedly went to troy brown and his amzing "mighty mouse" physique!!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Great report Lee.

Do you know who the top 5 were in the under 80 and under 90kg?? More to the point, how Wade Stafford and Paul Booth finished up??

Cheers pal.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Big well done to my buddy mr. Nana Manu. If you don't know, He won the lightweights last year, and won the middleweights this year.

Top result for a top guy.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Zack has been going to win his pro card for the last 5 years according to the rumour mill. Every year pics appear of a huge and improved Zack but on the day of the show he never cuts it.

After all this time and with people like Dorian steering his ship he still can't cut it, I don't think he ever will personally.

I've met Zack and he is a gentleman but needs a re-think on his contest prep.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

Musclechats discount supplier


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

dougie mate... believe me... this was a NEW zak... as you say.. still not cutting it... but the improvements were phenomenal!!

wade got 4th and was slightly hard done by... paul boothw as in under 90 line up (not sure if he oplaced) so guessing he did not make weight limit on the day... shame as in the u80s hed have done well too!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Lee, I saw the pics and he looked awesome at a month out, I knew he was going to be a freak, but was inwardly sure he would be soft as usual.

Zack asked me to work on his "hardcore" supplement contest prep but I didn't feel I could do the job to the best of my abilities with the distance between us and I had heard thru the grapevine he cannot just listen to one persons advice and muddles the approach which may explain his inability to get his condition nailed.

I want to add I never got my condition 100% whan I competed, possibly 75%, I never got ripped so I never won. I was always big and beaten by smaller men just like Zack so not having a go without having been in Zacks shoes.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

Musclechats discount supplier


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

didn't make the show as i was away in cuba..  but wathched the dvd last nite with kev..

massive well done to my good mate kev taylor in the lightweights..deserved champion..

lee, i think you would have pushed top3 mate..seriously..

well done nana, 2 brit titles, in 2 years at 2 different weights..

in my opinion wade had the size and shape but lacked condition from the front..saying that, i thought he was good enuf for 3rd place..

and lee, i agree with you in your assesment of flex, great guy with a great physique, but i think the hype has been too much lately..

sharon maddison was fantastic in the womens heavies.. beautiful woman with rock hard condition.. well done to jeannie ellam who got 3rd in the same line-up..

and dougie.. i think you were bang-on with your words about zac mate.. i saw those same photos a couple of months back on another forum and suggested that no matter how big he is, he needs to sort his contest condition out, my words didnt go down too well with the brown nosers and ass kissers of this world... oops ! always did av a big mouth me... :twisted:

steve


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

steve... pass my congrats on to kev taylor... he was that good hes now known in the gym as "little dorian"

and yeah... wade was lacking condition... but he had everything else!! he was 2nd or 3rd in my opinion and really hard done by on the night!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

lee... passed on your kind words to kev.. and told him his new nickname too

he said thanks, he is very flattered...

kev is a stone heavier than contest weight at the moment but i swear he's still as hard and dry...makes you sick doesnt it..  :wink:

steve


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

steve flynn said:


> kev is a stone heavier than contest weight at the moment but i swear he's still as hard and dry...makes you sick doesnt it..  :wink:


lol... thats the yates genes for ya!! [email protected]!!


----------

